# HEAR scheme income threshold for college



## Star10 (24 Sep 2013)

Does anyone know why the HEAR income threshold for the current applications is based on the tax year 2011? Or does this change every year? Will next years be based on 2012, if anyone out there has previous experience of it please?


Income: Your family income falls on or below the HEAR Income Limit in *2011*


----------

